

ShopLocket Raises $1M to Lead the Emerging Simple Selling Market - katherinehague
http://betakit.com/2012/08/01/shoplocket-raises-1m-wants-to-lead-the-emerging-simple-selling-market

======
heatherpayne
If you'd like to know more about the ShopLocket story, they launched a
timeline today, too - check it out: <http://timeline.shoplocket.com>

(I'm on slide 3)

~~~
rada
My favorite:

<http://timeline.shoplocket.com/#19>

ShopLocket showcase, powered by ShopLocket critics. Brilliant.

------
smalter
Awesome, best of luck to the ShopLocket team! I remember their post on HN
awhile back about not getting into YC
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3668469>). It's fantastic to see them
not only soldiering on, but thriving.

------
ojiikun
Am I the only one deeply annoyed that the article never even once mentions
what the hell it is that ShopLocket does, how they make money, or to what ends
they want to grow?

------
purephase
Interesting. Just met them at the Toronto Rails Pub Night a few weeks ago.

Good for them! Had a good conversation about how much Paypal fraud prevention
sucks.

------
aeden
Could someone provide some sort of a definition for the term "Simple Selling
Market"? Is this essentially a competitor to Shopify?

~~~
maxcameron
I'd say a simple definition of the "simple selling market" could be "sell
online without opening an online store." I'd say <https://gumroad.com/> would
be their closest competitor at the moment.

------
wesbos
Right on, really excited for these guys :)

------
maxcameron
Another awesome Toronto startup making noise. They're making Extreme Startups
look pretty good right now.

------
dess_e
Kudos to the ShopLocket team!

